# Pittsburgh Man Dies After Outer Banks Shark Attack



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*ROSS TOWNSHIP, Pa. -- *Police in North Carolina said Friday that a Ross Township man was killed in a rare shark attack off the coast of Kill Devil Hills.

Richard Snead, 60, went missing Saturday after he told his wife he was going for a swim in the ocean near their vacation spot in Corolla. His body was found Thursday and police identified him Friday.

Neighbors said Friday night that Snead had a passion for the outdoors and they are not surprised he went out for a swim. "He decided to go around 7:30 for a swim, went out by himself, but never came back," said Al Bialek.

Full Article


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't tell NE2007!


----------

